# Rider etiquette



## Bill Gates (24 Apr 2010)

Out training this morning and i'm keeping the effort around 70-75% MHR and enjoying the ride. I see another rider up ahead and slowly but surely overhaul him and as I do so give out a cheery Good Morning. I get a grunt back so I say alright? and he replies with a very surly yeah.

OK I thought don't say anything just carry on. About 200 yards further on there are two horse riders and as I get closer to them I look behind me to check out for any cars before getting out wide and this other guy is on my wheel. Get past the horses and after another 50 yards he goes past me, without saying a word.

This is where my reactions may differ from most others. I shout out you're 'aving a laugh mate and as he gives me a backward glance I stick it in a big gear and give it everything for a 100 metres then keep it going as best I can. A look at the HRM and it's gone up to 174 bpm and my MHR is 176. A mile later and my HR has steadied @ 168. Within a couple of minutes I got within a mile of home and eased off to warm down. Never saw him again.

Is that bad form or what?


----------



## lukesdad (24 Apr 2010)

Had a similar sort of thing on ahill on the gower,couple of months ago. Caught this chap and, as I passed cheery wave and hello. In return Grunt and a few expletives!
I didnt look back for a bit but could sense he was trying to hold my wheel. Then.... Arrghh ! and... " F U mate" Didnt see him again.

When I posted account everybody seemed to say forget about it ! But I think you re right it is bad form! Perhaps we shouldn t be so cheerfull ! Dunno......


----------



## lukesdad (24 Apr 2010)

Bill you must be losing your touch, should have sensed he was in your wheel right away


----------



## addictfreak (24 Apr 2010)

Why let it bother you. You have good manners he doesnt. Its his loss


----------



## lukesdad (24 Apr 2010)

addictfreak said:


> Why let it bother you. You have good manners he doesnt. Its his loss



Yes....but, thats the point isn t it. Manners.


----------



## Bill Gates (25 Apr 2010)

lukesdad said:


> Bill you must be losing your touch, should have sensed he was in your wheel right away



My bike rattles around a bit (knackered headset - a bit loose) and as the road surface was a bit rough I couldn't hear him. I don't mind someone taking my wheel but then with no sort of friendly banter or acknowledgement to then ride past having sheltered and got a second wind was taking the mick. 

OK I thought lets see you get on my wheel now you tosser, when you've got a gap to bridge and it's going to hurt you because it's definitely hurting me.


----------



## toroddf (25 Apr 2010)

Always say hello to a fellow cyclist. That is the minimum requirement for a civilized human being. 
I have even changed a tube for a female cyclist. That without asking for her name or telephone number. Changing tubes and helping out others is just one of those things you do as a gentleman rider. Fat, ugly and repugnant........ but still a gentleman.


----------



## BearPear (25 Apr 2010)

Manners cost nothing, and there's that bit in the Aristocrats where the little kitty says "if you don't something nice to say, don't say nuthin' at all".

I think what you describe goes beyond manners, I think that it is male bravado - I doubt that you'd get a couple of women reacting to a blow-off like this.


----------



## Trek Trauma Chris (25 Apr 2010)

lukesdad said:


> Yes....but, thats the point isn t it. Manners.



This may be the wrong place to reply to this, but is this not the case of society in general today or at least the younger branch of it.

In Cornwall, in my experience anyone under the age of 40 will not acknowledge you at all when out riding. Yesterday went out for 30 mls, saw 2 riders approaching me, same kit, bikes, etc, didn't recognise it as club colours so whether they were semi-pro or pro I dont know, I shouted out hello some yards before passing, they had to have heard me, yet they just looked at me as if I had swore at them, no acknowledgement, gone.


----------



## Rob3rt (25 Apr 2010)

toroddf said:


> Always say hello to a fellow cyclist. That is the minimum requirement for a civilized human being.
> I have even changed a tube for a female cyclist. That without asking for her name or telephone number. Changing tubes and helping out others is just one of those things you do as a gentleman rider. Fat, ugly and repugnant........ but still a gentleman.



Can't say i agree fully, just because someone chooses the same hobby or mode of transportation as you doesn't mean they are obligated to speak to you, and it doesn't make someone a bad person if they don't initiate pleasantries. You don't wave to every motorist you pass in your car or greet everyone you walk past when on foot. People seem to assume if someone rides a bike that they consider themselves a cyclist when half these people probly have not given it a second thought and think of you as traffic and nothing more.

It's nice to help a cyclist out or to say hi like you do but just because they are on 2 wheels doesn't mean they are obligated to speak to you. Id consider myself quite a polite person but I hardly ever initiate small talk with other people out on the road.

I understand bills frustrations though, because in my eyes his situation isn't just the lack of a dignified response but someone who isn't polite enough to exchange pleasantries with him then expecting a tow to save some energy to reclaim his ego by taking bill later. I'd have don't the same and blazed him if my legs were able. If not of have tried real hard and made him work for it.


----------



## toroddf (25 Apr 2010)

A "hello" is not small talk in my book. It is only a five letter word. But I sometime also use "hi". That is a two letter word. Most of this is followed by a wave. That is a wrist bended two times in a 1/1 set rhythm.

Most of this is methods used by my and I referred to it in my post.


----------



## Rob3rt (25 Apr 2010)

Dont get me wrong, im not saying that exchanging pleasentries isnt a good thing, but people involved with cycling always seem to expect aknowledgment from other cyclists, ive never, in any other hobby/interest/group found people expecting this of other people who share their interests (obviously there probly are other gorups out there that do it but non i have encountered). Whats so different with cycling that all cyclists must aknowledge each other?

Some people like to say hi to all and sundry, others dont. In general its not a big deal.


----------



## Bandini (25 Apr 2010)

I think the 'expectation' of acknowledgment may because we are a small group of road users with a common mode of transport. I don't really care if someone ignores me - I certainly wouldn't berate them or start stalking them! 

I say smile and nod/say/right' or hello or say nowt according to the rider. I am a polite person, and would smile and say hello to all - but you can often see if someone is not likely to return a greeting by their demeanor I reckon. 

Don't like to stereotype, but the triathlon/middle aged warriortype tend to be the most po faced - I just chuckle if I give a nod or whatever and get blanked by them - they are funny!


----------



## al78 (25 Apr 2010)

Rob3rt said:


> Dont get me wrong, im not saying that exchanging pleasentries isnt a good thing, but people involved with cycling always seem to expect aknowledgment from other cyclists, ive never, in any other hobby/interest/group found people expecting this of other people who share their interests (obviously there probly are other gorups out there that do it but non i have encountered). Whats so different with cycling that all cyclists must aknowledge each other?



I guess hiking/rambling is not one of your hobbies then?


----------



## Norm (25 Apr 2010)

al78 said:


> I guess hiking/rambling is not one of your hobbies then?


Or ridden a motorbike. Or a horse. Or driven a Porsche, or a Land Rover Defender, or a Spitfire, or a 2CV or a... well, there's plenty of others.

In fact, most everything I do (as well as the above, I'd include photography, archery, sailing, popping out to the pub...) is likely to involve having a quick chat if you find a fellow participant.

However, I don't acknowledge others as cyclists but as people. When out on the bike, I'll happily wave and chat to just about anyone with whom I could share a greeting, whether they are cycling, running, walking, riding horses, boating or sitting outside the pub. 

I don't want to say it too loud but I've even been known to say Hi to drivers of cabriolets if waiting at lights.


----------



## marzjennings (26 Apr 2010)

al78 said:


> I guess hiking/rambling is not one of your hobbies then?



But there is no need for those who share a common interest to say 'Hi' to each other, even hiking. I remember a dawn solo hike up Snowdon, no one about, beautiful clear skies above the clouds. Some tosser in red socks wanders up and want's to start a conversation, I just turned the ipod up and ignored him. He seemed upset for some reason.

We all head into the great outdoors for different reasons, sometimes it's to get away from folks. 

It's cool that's some folks say hi and like to be sociable to others. It's also important to recognize not everyone is like you.


----------



## amaferanga (26 Apr 2010)

I generally find that its folk on mtbs/hybrids that are least likely to return my waves, but I can't say it bothers me. 

With regard the comment about triathlon/middle aged warrior type (I'm neither btw) - there are times when I'm on a hard training ride when I might not notice another cyclist until its too late or I just can't be arsed as I'm focused on the effort I'm putting in. I acknowledge MOST cyclists I meet, but not everyone. I don't feel under any obligation to acknowledge every single cyclist I ever see.

Commuting through the city I don't bother acknowledging other cyclists, I'd rather concentrate on the traffic around me and the pot-holed road.

And I must say that if some cyclist waved to me, I didn't return their wave, and the cyclist then chased after be to berate me for being ignorant I'd think they were an absolute loon.


----------



## jimboalee (26 Apr 2010)

BearPear said:


> Manners cost nothing, and there's that bit in the Aristocrats where the little kitty says "if you don't something nice to say, don't say nuthin' at all".
> 
> I think what you describe goes beyond manners, I think that it is male bravado - I doubt that you'd get a couple of women reacting to a blow-off like this.



Aristocats. Disney 1970.

Here's another quote..

"Ladies don't start fights, but they can finish them!".


----------



## Brahan (26 Apr 2010)

Lots of people, cyclists or not, are rude. It's just the way they are. Also, even the politest folk have bad days and can often react of of character.

Just let the legs to the talking.

I once had a guy sit on my wheel for about 2 miles on a gradual uphill. I had a full rack and panniers and was working pretty hard, so could have done with him taking a turn. Almost at the end of the uphil section, about to enter the town and he comes past like the clappers, full on sprint mode and puts a 30 yd gap between us. Bugger, so I dig in like mad and only just manage to pass him as we get to a roundabout where we go our seperate ways.

I said, 'ha' as I went past him.

I'm dying to see him on the road again.....


----------



## Hont (26 Apr 2010)

Seems to be two issues here. 

1) the waving/acknowledging thing. I think it's nice to share some camaraderie out on the road. I don't blame someone for not initiating a greeting - each to his own - but if someone says hello and you ignore them, that's just rude.

2) Ego. Clearly the riders in some of these examples cannot stand to be overtaken by someone and it's that, more than manners, which drives their actions. That's rather sad really.


----------



## jimboalee (26 Apr 2010)

Someone said on this forum once...

"Two cyclists travelling the same direction = a race".


----------



## davidg (26 Apr 2010)

the likelihood of two people saying hello reduces the nearer to London that you get. If you are in London forget it!

I tend not to be bothered by those drafting off me as I am out to do my own thing...yesterday on a sportive this chap was drafting on all the flats etc, but as soon as we hit a hill we went off! then later on I would catch him up and he would be drafting again!

paraphrasing, I am crap at hills!


----------



## GrasB (26 Apr 2010)

davidg, he was just saving himself for the hills or just lacked real power.

I had a guy today shout at me something at me, I assume it's because I didn't respond to his wave... I was very aware of him but I was a little busy picking my way through the bumps, dips & crests in the road at 35-40mph.


----------



## davidg (26 Apr 2010)

yeah, I didnt have an issue with him. In fact I was quite pleased that I was catching him up after the hills.

obviously I would have preferred to give him a "look" on the hill and start dancing on the pedals, but at 90kg that's not happening!!!


----------



## al78 (26 Apr 2010)

marzjennings said:


> But there is no need for those who share a common interest to say 'Hi' to each other, even hiking. I remember a dawn solo hike up Snowdon, no one about, beautiful clear skies above the clouds. Some tosser in red socks wanders up and want's to start a conversation, I just turned the ipod up and ignored him. He seemed upset for some reason.
> 
> We all head into the great outdoors for different reasons, sometimes it's to get away from folks.
> 
> It's cool that's some folks say hi and like to be sociable to others. It's also important to recognize not everyone is like you.



Yes I can imagine that someone trying to converse with you when you want to be alone would be annoying, however that is somewhat different to a smile and a cheery "Hi" in passing.

Mind you, if I really wanted to be alone, I wouldn't choose Snowdon to go hiking around, probably Knoydart, the Fisherfield Forest or somewhere equally remote.


----------



## marzjennings (27 Apr 2010)

al78 said:


> Yes I can imagine that someone trying to converse with you when you want to be alone would be annoying, however that is somewhat different to a smile and a cheery "Hi" in passing.
> 
> Mind you, if I really wanted to be alone, I wouldn't choose Snowdon to go hiking around, probably Knoydart, the Fisherfield Forest or somewhere equally remote.



Knoydart is on my list of places to hike and get lost, I've had friends show me some fantastic pictures of the place. Very nice.


----------



## jimboalee (27 Apr 2010)

I worked in South Carolina for a while. ( The only commute cyclist the factory had ever seen ).

There is Greenville SC, Ashville NC, Knoxville Tennessee, Chattanooga and Atlanta GA.

The area of land between these towns is called the Chattahoochee National Forest.

It is a stretch of woodland,,, The size of WALES.... Don't get lost !!!

There is sod all to do except learn to play the banjo.  and b**g*r visitors.


----------



## Globalti (27 Apr 2010)

I once spent two weeks zig-zagging through Knoydart as a joint leader for a Brathay Exploration Group trip. We carried all the kit and picked up Raven 2-man/day food packs at pre-arranged dumps. I had a spooky experience one moonlit night in one of the remoter glens.


----------



## jimboalee (27 Apr 2010)

One Saturday, I drove to Ashville NC and rode the Blue Ridge Parkway to Linville.

Every now and again, I heard the crack of a hunting rifle. After a few, I started looking round for bits of trees falling where the bullet may have hit.

I thought "If I see even a twig fall, I'm turning round".


----------



## lukesdad (28 Apr 2010)

Waffling again are we...?


----------



## jimboalee (28 Apr 2010)

lukesdad said:


> Waffling again are we...?






Rider etiqutte in the Tennessee Ridge Mountains....

"If I catch yer, I'ma gonna f**k yer".


----------

